# brilliant cops where I live.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nobody move we have noone surrounded. :lol: 

Rockford SWAT officers stormed a home in the 900 block of Kishwaukee Street early Sunday, only to later realize that the man they were looking for had long since gone. 


The raid was the culmination of a 10 1/2-hour standoff that began about 7 p.m. Saturday, when police received a tip that a man wanted in North Carolina for the attempted homicide of an officer was holed up. 


"We think he was gone before the first officers arrived," Deputy Chief Dominic Iasparro said. "Our information was credible that he was there and we found out, after the fact, that there was a delay in getting that information to us." 

Iasparro would not divulge further details about the delay because he was concerned it might reveal the source. He believes that the wanted man, Phonsavanh Thammazaongsa, 25, of Charlotte, N.C. was at the residence for some time Saturday. 


"Once we got the place surrounded, there was no way he could have gotten out without being seen," Iasparro said. 


Thammazaongsa is wanted on two warrants, attempted murder and a felon in possession of a firearm, stemming from an April 11 incident in which a police officer from Mount Holly, N.C., was shot during a traffic stop, the Charlotte Observer reported. 


The newspaper said the officer, who was wearing a bulletproof vest, tried to pull Thammazaongsa and two friends over that day. But the car took off, and the driver apparently lost control and crashed. One of the occupants fired at least two shots at the officer when he got out of his car to investigate the crash. 


One man was taken into custody, while Thammazaongsa and another man fled the scene. 


Iasparro said Thammazaongsa apparently made it to Rockford by Saturday and stopped at the Kishwaukee house, where a relative lives. He is not sure whether Thammazaongsa is still in the area. 


Police tried to make contact with Thammazaongsa by using a loudspeaker and by sending him a telephone via a robot. 


"We went into the house only as a last resort," Iasparro said.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow they ARE brilliant!!!!! NOT!!!!!! :roll: lmao!!!!!! thats hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

:shock: :roll:


----------

